# Hedgehog Medi Stuff



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

My sister is talking to me on facebook about her hedgehog. She said his skin is dehydrated, and he's losing quills, and also that he smells bad. She thinks he has mites and thinks she should take him to the vet

Vet? No vet? Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

If you go to the Pygmy Hogs Uk Forum there is a huge list of UK Vets that treat hedgehogs from all over the country so you should find one in your area. That sounds like it could be a number of things so maybe you should get it checked out.

Could be dry skin, mites, some sort of infection....anything. Do you have pics?

There are a couple of products you can order online to treat mites such as Xeno 50 mini or beaphar Small animal pipettes that contain invermectin in topical form for treating mites but these need to be used every few weeks as instructed on the back of the packet to complete the treatment successfully

UK Vets for UK Hedgehogs - VETs - UK Vets for Hedgehogs


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheers, I'll let her know (if she hasn't seen already)

I don't have pics, I'll try to get her to send me some. Would Ardap help? I have some of that lying around back home, not sure if it would harm the hog though


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Erm, never heard of it? What is it? What ingredients does it contain? I wouldn't use anything without finding out if it is safe for hogs first. To get rid of mites it needs to contain invermectin.

For dry skin you can also do a number of things to help, i.e. give a shallow bath with a few drops of Aveeno oil in it helps sooth dry skin, you can also do an oatmeal bath but someone else will have to fill you in the details of that as i have always just used aveeno. You can also add a drop or 2 of flaxseed oil to their food to help with the dryness too


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

It's snake stuff, excellent for killing mites, although I'm not sure it would work on different species of mites. It should be safe - you just spray it on till it dries and then you can put the snake back after an hour - I'll have a google or see what it says. Theres a tin of it from before I moved out.

I sent her the link to this thread, so she can see this. She gave him an oatmeal bath recently, not sure it helped. She also said that she can't get pics, but I'll maybe be back this weekend so I can get them then

Thanks for your help though


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Been told that Ardap, it is a household spray...& is not ment to be used directly on any animals....

Found this in search results too:
_"Ardap is a tried and tested insecticide. However, it is also a chemical product, meaning that we strongly recommend not using it directly on the animal."_

You would be better of just getting one of these:

Xeno 50 Mini:
Xeno 50 Mini Spot On 9 pipettes

Beaphar Anti Parasite:
Anti-Parasite Spot On for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Beaphar | Pets at Home


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Do NOT use Ardap on an animal. Not good. 

Best take it to the vets for a full diagnosis. Even if it does turn out to be mites good to rule out everything else.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope your sisters hoggy is ok?

Let us know how she gets on .


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

EVIEMAY said:


> I hope your sisters hoggy is ok?
> 
> Let us know how she gets on .


I haven't spoken to her since I posted this thread, I'll have a look in tomorrow when I get back there (I live about 200 miles away...)


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

PLease do ask your sis to get the hedgehog to the vets asap esp given as you say "skin is dehydrated, and he's losing quills, and also that he smells bad" She will also need to keep a close eye on his environmental temps and ensure his cage is around 22min. His immune system wil be down which will leave him open to further stress.

His viv etc will need to be deep cleaned every day.

with the Beaphar Anti Parasite if over 300g buy the one for g. pigs if under buy the hampster one.

What ever she decides to do it's vital he gets to a vets.

What area is she in. If she doesnt want to go on Pygmy hogs to find a vet, I'm happy to look up the info if she wants to contact me on [email protected]


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

dexnos said:


> PLease do ask your sis to get the hedgehog to the vets asap esp given as you say "skin is dehydrated, and he's losing quills, and also that he smells bad" She will also need to keep a close eye on his environmental temps and ensure his cage is around 22min. His immune system wil be down which will leave him open to further stress.
> 
> His viv etc will need to be deep cleaned every day.
> 
> ...


I've just got back to my parents and had a look at him, I don't think it is mites. I can't see any on his skin, there are none area the cage or in the water bowl bit (I looked in all the typical places you'd look for snakes, I'm not a mammal keeper...)

Shes cleaning it out now, he looks dehydrated and hes lost a few quills from his back end. I got her looking for a vet, and I'm also gonna have to loan her the money. Sigh

I think the best thing to do is to keep him clean and get him to a vet really


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

That's good news she is going to get it treated and what a lovely brother you are :2thumb:


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

After the vet we decided to have him put down, but we couldn't afford the vet fees so we just gave him to the dog




















loljk he's find, he was just dehydrated from a different kind of something in his thing
I wasn't really paying attention


----------

